# H H Smoker inside look



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

This was a $25. replacement,new units run now $125.00 guess im outa luck and warranty ,i'figure some how out what ohm resistors are used ,yes 2 of them wrapped in a figure 8 with fiberglass wick!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

well, you have posted lots of stuff with massive smoke. Clearly you are running the resistors pretty hard.

I'd try more resistors in parallel/series to share the load.

I also tend to favor the units with a metal structure.

Regards, Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

running 12 volt batt power over revo rx,never hat a dry run,checked for metal enclosure,haven't found the right size 2"x2"x1 1/2


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I never said anything about running dry. 

From the melted and overheated resistors, it is clear you are running them beyond their capability for long term operation, there can be no arguing, you presented the proof. I observed melted plastic also, which would make sense.

For the metal enclosures, look at the MTH smoke units, try for the one for the big boy or challenger.

I have got the ones from the #1 gauge hudson... it's pretty substantial... picture on my site...

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just get a MTH 1 gauge smoke unit. They are all metal.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided not to try the Harbor Models smoke unit after I found out they use 2 amps. I assume that's the one you are referring to as HH?

I got a G scale MTH smoke unit (meant for a challenger) and it puts out quite a bit of smoke - I run It a tad higher (6v) over the recommended 5v. It puts out a lot of smoke, I may go back to running it at 5v as I really run through the smoke fluid. They are very hard to find though, and I've been told they do not have an automatic shutoff so you can burn the units up if they run out of smoke fluid. The O-scale versions are easier to get and aren't bad, but I don't think they are that much different than some of the other G scale units you can get like USA Trains.

-Jim


----------



## Wizard69 (Feb 4, 2016)

So all there is to a smoke generator is a couple of resistors and a fiber galls wick? I ask because being new here I'm not familiar with these generators at all. However knowing electronics it ought to be say to make a generator with some black pipe and a resistor or two. You might need a voltage regulator depending upon where your power comes from. 

The question then becomes how hot do these resistors need to get to generate smoke? Obviously you do not want to melt the engine, so we need to be well below the melting point of plastic I would imagine.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

To make a basic smoke generator I'd think you'd need:
- Heating element
- Wick
- A way to control power (resistor, etc.)
- fan

The MTH units run on as low as 5v. There used to be a unit for G scale fromTAS, no longer available, that ran on 19v. Also need to consider the amperage the heating element uses. 

The fan is needed to blow the smoke up and out, otherwise it would just sit in the unit.

To get fancier you could add some heat detection so if the unit ran dry it would shut down. 

The ultimate would be to add a controller tied to the loco power source to control the fan to get the chuff (from a sound system) and puff (from the smoke unit) in sync and the amount of smoke based on the loco speed.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you run the fan at the 5 volts also, same as the heating unit?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the support in helping to build a reliable low cost smoke unit : 
Parts list : 27-33 ohm 5 watt wire wound resistor (ceramic carefully removed/crashed in Vise)
suitable Alu box size depends on loco (K 27 size is 2.4 "L x 2.2 " W x 1.2 " H
Brass tube 8 mm
Wick = fireplace fiberglass rope 
High temp silicone tube (insulation for resistor wire going through alu lid
brass/copper or any small wire to hold wick strands together
$ 10.00
+ fan 12 volt 0.47watt I used a voltage regulator to adjust fan voltage to 7 volts,(5 volt fan would work on smaller locos )i have 2 fans in the K 27 12 volt = activated from a reed switch (to 
pulse the smoke(at least on low speed) and the 7 volt is a steady smoke out putt.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

On saturday i ll be at the train show in ogden and will take some video and pics ,try to do at least 1 hour run with the diy smoke unit in the K 27, i forgot to mention that i have 30 ml of lamp oil in the unit ,should last 1 hr minimum!


----------

